# LaFee im Playboy



## diddim (13 Aug. 2012)

Wollt euch bloß informieren das LaFee die September-Ausgabe des Playboy zieren wird.


----------



## Padderson (13 Aug. 2012)

na das sind doch mal gute Aussichten:thumbup:


----------



## Claudia (13 Aug. 2012)

*Die Bilder dürfen hier aber NICHT gepostet werden*


----------



## diddim (13 Aug. 2012)

Scho klar :thumbup:
Wollte bloß informieren


----------



## steven91 (13 Aug. 2012)

geile bilder sinds geworden !


----------



## TobiasB (13 Aug. 2012)

Du das weiß ich schon seit Juli


----------



## AragonX (13 Aug. 2012)

Hier gibts die Bilder... ;-)


*wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe sind die pics verboten und auch links die zu den pics verweisen

dieses gilt auch für PM´s 
*


----------



## CmMember (13 Aug. 2012)

Das war bloß in Formation wie eine Kunstfliegerstaffel


----------



## Purzelinchen (13 Aug. 2012)

Sind schöne Pics geworden:WOW:


----------



## Sachse (13 Aug. 2012)

woher ihr das immer wissen wollt, das Mag kommt am Donnerstag raus


----------



## atreus36 (14 Aug. 2012)

schau auf ihre homepage!!
sind schon echt klasse bilder!!! mein lieber schwan!


----------



## Punisher (14 Aug. 2012)

die Bilder sind echt sehenswert


----------



## Masterff (14 Aug. 2012)

naja..
ich bin hin und her gerissen..
Einerseits sind die Bilder toll..
Andererseits fehlt mir das außergewöhnliche von früher...
Hätte sie lieber mit so einem Styling wie in Virus oder mit dem lockigen Haaren gehabt...
(Ich spreche hier nur vom Styling her)
Außerdem fehlt mir bei den Bildern der Bezug auf Musik-finde ich schade, habe ich mir mehr davon versprochen..


----------



## Elander (14 Aug. 2012)

Super Bilder! Echt ein Traum das sie im Playboy ist. Aber leiebr mit ihrem alten Stylung uns ohne so viel retuchiertes fände ich das besser ;-)


----------



## FCB_Cena (15 Aug. 2012)

Ja, das stimmt. Ich hätte sie gerne in ihrer "Verfassung" von zum Beispiel "Was ist das?" im Playboy gesehen. So als wasserstoffblonde 08/15-Tusse naja...


----------

